
The modern Internet sucks: Bring back Geocities - tomkwok
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/08/06/the-modern-internet-sucks-bring-back-geocities/
======
krapp
The thing is... it's still entirely possible to build simple, static web
pages. "Geocities" the brand is gone but the concept of the personal website
hasn't gone anywhere.

By and large, web consumers have switched from personal homepages to services
and social media accounts, and tend to read content from corporate and
professional sites as well. But no one is stopping anyone from putting up a
weird, half-baked hand-rolled old-school HTML site on some shared server
somewhere.

However, don't expect to find a high-paying career with those wicked Notepad
skills, because million dollar businesses and multimedia conglomerates (and
their customers) have set higher standards for themselves over the last 20-odd
years.

The thing is, Geocities mostly sucked as well. And Tripod (even though it gave
you Perl.) The content of that 'content-first' web was almost entirely crap.
Sturgeon's law is a three-edged sword.

I sympathize with wanting the web to be 'fun again.' If you want to have fun,
have fun. But don't wish the rest of the internet never had the choice to
expand upon the premise of the web as it was in the 90s.

Although webrings were kind of cool. Those should come back.

------
jensen123
The thing that annoys me the most are things that move. If I'm reading
something, and something else elsewhere on the page is moving, then that
automatically draws my attention. This is very distracting! I understand that
advertisers are doing this, but why on earth would anyone put such things on
their own site, other than the ads? Here's an example of the sort of mind-
boggling stupidity that I'm talking about:

[http://wowslider.com/](http://wowslider.com/)

In the old days, you could just disable animated GIFs and the problem would be
solved. Then came Flash, which was also easy enough to disable. But now with
Javascript, it's harder. I'm using NoScript, which gets rid of the annoying
stuff, but often the websites don't look right.

~~~
IE6
For me it's when the page itself moves. This can be JS like some annoying ad
that pushes the page content down until it is acknowledged and closed OR the
worst offender is when on mobile I click something and somewhere in between my
physical click and when the click event is actually executed in the browser
some additional asset or visual element loads and now I end up clicking on
something entirely unintentional.

------
e12e
Why not use neocites?:

[https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/)

Not only do they provide all the good stuff from geocites, but they're a
radically open company (not just in the open source sense, but that too):

[https://blog.neocities.org/open-company-progress-
report-2014...](https://blog.neocities.org/open-company-progress-
report-2014.html)

------
zajd
These articles are getting real old real fast. If you think the modern
internet sucks you clearly haven't been developing websites for 10+ years.

> In 2015, becoming a Web developer is all about learning Ruby or figuring out
> Node.js, not just building cool things you like.

This guy is a moron

